# Game Changer?



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have been fishing for at least 10 years and the addiction grows each time I hook into something. My first time ever out fishing lol I was with my mom and her Girl Scout Troop!! Thankfully my cousin tagged along to offer his outdoor expertise. I remember sitting on the bank of this lake bored out of my mind ( I was 9 at the time) and my cousin was teaching me and my best friend the basics of fishing. After a few cast I was a little league world series batter from hell. Even at 9yrs of age I was much bigger than most 15 year olds and strong!! Any way I saw a huge fish a ways out from the bank. It was a monster cat. I showed my much older cousin and said... "hope you little fellas dont hook him, these danky poles are not built for that". Well I powered up a mean cast and spooked him. A bit later... "where is your bobber son?" I grabbed the rod and walked back to sit but I couldnt move the rod lol. Next thing I know "pop!!!" Goes my line..... ever since that day... ive been hooked on hooking lol

I have had good years and bad years of fishing (bad out weighing good) but I still cant stay away. One thing I have always been above average at is slangn lead. Getting skunked is frustrating but every cast... I make sure its none that im ticked off lol.

Anyhow.... a couple of months ago I ran into this guy on The Hilton pier (thats what we call it here) on the James River. From experience I assumed he was just a normal angler with two rinky dink old faithful type of rigs (my attitude sucked... side effect from skunkalitis) but as I got closer... sheeesh! The two custom heavers paired with a saltist 30H and a Release reel made me feel... well... just plain stupid.

To make an already long winded story short. We got to talking and I was comparing his conv cast with my spinning cast. With a 80% power cast he was sending his lead and bait out like Mortar Rounds... while my lol 110% pendulum cast flew like a penguin lol.

I started asking questions and learned that their a million combos of rigs out there but until you experiment and practice mixing and matching all variables (brand, price, size, length, weight, technique, and mods) you will never know what limits you can break. The next day I purchased my first conv reel (penn 525 MAG/17lb Sufix Tri/40#shock leader) strapped on to a 11' Tica. Hit the fields and dialed in the cast monster. Im 5'11" and weigh 320lb and as far as casting technique.... I let out a few feet of line (just above 4th guide) lay lead on ground feet together, take a pitchers step forward and swing!!!! May not the best technique but im comfortable with it for now. After a few blow ups I can now slide the 525 Mag to 1 and manage a little fluff. 

Im still amazed of how far I am able to cast now. But im still pushing my limits. Limitation are imaginary lines we draw.... with that said if you see I big guy walking down the road at 9am (exercise and cast practicing.. 2 fish with one hook) just beep onetime for me lol might wake me all the way up.

I now own a Penn Squall 12 and I must say... compared to the 525 its less rude lol but equally loved. If there is any one in the Newport News/hampton area who can show me how I can push more limits.. I would be honored to your teaching!

Thanks for reading!! Or skimming!! Lol



-MACK


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I live in norfolk and have a field a block away we can throw in. Pm me ur number and we can set something up. Im no pro but im learning. Check out tommy farmers videos on youtube. They helped me alot. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

OVmadman said:


> I live in norfolk and have a field a block away we can throw in. Pm me ur number and we can set something up. Im no pro but im learning. Check out tommy farmers videos on youtube. They helped me alot. Hope to hear from you.


 Norfolk is perfect! PM on the way OV


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I like to read posts like this. The casting bug has bitten another.... 

I can tell you that learning to properly hit the rod is far more important than working on a swing so you are on the right path!!

Arms out, turn into the cast keeping the arms out and PULL/PUNCH late and hard. In slow and out fast.

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

+1 on the tommy farmer YouTube vids


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Tommy said:


> I like to read posts like this. The casting bug has bitten another....
> 
> I can tell you that learning to properly hit the rod is far more important than working on a swing so you are on the right path!!
> 
> ...


Yep!! I've been bitten hard lol. Almost every morning I'm out practicing.

I pay attention and take notes from the great threads on P&S. I am always on YouTube watching fishing/casting videos and there are so many techniques and opinions that negate what I saw on the last video lol. 

But tomorrow I will be watching Tommy Farmer!! Im pretty sure afterwards.... Ill be growing out of the 150 yd field I have been launching at  

Thank you Tommy for that extra push. I really appreciate it! 


-MACK


----------

